# H: Space Marine Army W: $$ and or trades (see post) From US



## Snowspike (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a Space Marine army set I am trying to sell. What you see is what I have. I did happen to find two more fully painted terms and one marine that are not in the pictures. All unpainted/un-assembled models have all parts on sprees. I also have a ton of extra stuff that are not on models that will be included (bits). 

I also have a full printout (color) copy of the space marine codex and a store-bought Dark Angels codex that will be included in the bundle. I do not have dice and or templates for purchase, I apologize. I have 4 black foam-boxes for storing and protecting your models that will be included.

All models are to be sold as a group/whole. I do not want to sell any models individually sorry. I am looking for $500 OBO. I will trade for a GoPro Hero 3 or a Drift HD.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It would help to know where you're from.


----------



## Snowspike (Aug 14, 2010)

Creon said:


> It would help to know where you're from.


i apologize I forgot to put it in, the US sorry Indiana


----------

